# Ghosts?



## Cornhead (Mar 1, 2013)

Let me start off by saying I do not believe in ghosts. That being said, some freaky shit has been occurring in the wee hours while I've been alone in the shop where I work.

It began last Friday, I was supposed to work Saturday, six to noon. I decided I'd rather ski Platty than work, so I went in at seven pm Friday to work my "Saturday" then. I don't have my own key, I had my boss's key because I was supposed start an hour before him Saturday morning. Anyway, I had to let myself in, there's normally a skeleton crew on evenings, it was their work share day off. I open the door at my end of the plant. I get ready to use my phone as a flashlight to get to the time clock at the other end of the plant. I look down the plant, a good 100 yds, and the light is on near the time clock. I walk the length of the plant, and punch in, leaving the light on. This is where the freaky shit begins. Later that night, I was crossing the hall to an oven I was using. There is a clear line of sight to the end of the plant. As I crossed to the oven, I happen to glance down the hall, and the light I had left on, was off.

When my work was done, half past midnight, I shut down my end of the plant, and drove my car to the parking lot at the end of the plant near the time clock, to hide the key for my boss, and punch out. I unlocked the door at this end of the plant. When I opened it, the light was back on. I looked up at the light, they were new LED's that they got free, or cheap, to save energy. I figure, mystery solved, newly installed light fixture, bad connection, nothing paranormal, until tonight.

I was asked to either stay late, or come back in, to screen a hot job that had to be ready to ship in the morning. I opted to return, this time the skeleton crew was working. I punched in at 9:45 PM. I said hi to the two guys working the shift. One came to me at half past midnight and told me they were leaving. I told him to lock up, and I would leave through my fire door. I also told him to leave the light on by the time clock. My hot job wasn't quite done, I got ready to leave at ten till two.  As I was shutting down my end of the plant, I once again glanced down the plant. I noticed the guy didn't leave the light on by the clock, as I had told him. As I got ready to punch out, again preparing to use my phone as a flashlight, I notice the light on near the clock. This time, it was not the newly installed LED's, but the entire bank of ceiling lights in that department. 

Now, how the hell do you explain this shit? There are no motion sensors, or timers, on any of theses circuits.  I was a little uncomfortable just as I was leaving when this happened. I still don't believe something paranormal was going on, but WTF happened? No one but me was in the building while this shit was happening. There's no way to light that bank of lights without throwing the switch. Makes me not want to be there alone late at night, color be wussy if you like.

 Maybe it's Art Bonker's ghost, old guy I used to work with, worked there fifty years, he's dead, but didn't die there.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

X files, I loved that shows.


----------



## Nick (Mar 1, 2013)

I used to live in an apartment where my faucet would routinely turn on by itself. I'm also a massive skeptic about almost everything .... to the point where it annoys people. But I would be sleeping at night and the faucet in the master bedroom would just turn on overnight, and not just a dribble, but like the full twist all the way on. It never happened during the day. 

I even had the maintenance guy come and he replaced the faucet but it kept happening. Probably a total of 15 - 20 times over the course of nine months. I figured maybe there was a gap in the ball valve and there was some water pressure spike in the line or something that leveraged the ball from the inside; but I'm not sure if that is common or not. The ball valve was definitely not loose - turning the handle you could feel the friction. 

Anyway. Just one of those bizarre things that after it happened a few times started kinda freaking me out a bit.


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 1, 2013)

I kinda take the stance that I don't necessarily believe in ghosts, but that's because I've never witnessed anything too terribly crazy (that couldn't be written off as some residual effects from high school psychedelic use!). I've heard many friends describe some crazy shit, and I may or may not necessarily believe that something actually happened, but I believe my friend thinks it did. (does that make sense???) There's so much in this world that our simple little human pea brains can't understand yet - who am I to dismiss it? 

I guess just be nice and respectable to your ghosts, just in case  I live alone, and the little old lady (Rose) that was here before died in the house. When I moved in, I found an old brass nameplate of hers in the attic, so whenever I go up there, I say hi to her. To this date, though, she's never said hello back. I don't know what I'd do if she did. Probably shit myself.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> I kinda take the stance that I don't necessarily believe in ghosts, but that's because I've never witnessed anything too terribly crazy (that couldn't be written off as some residual effects from high school psychedelic use!). I've heard many friends describe some crazy shit, and I may or may not necessarily believe that something actually happened, but I believe my friend thinks it did. (does that make sense???) There's so much in this world that our simple little human pea brains can't understand yet - who am I to dismiss it?
> 
> I guess just be nice and respectable to your ghosts, just in case  I live alone, and the little old lady (Rose) that was here before died in the house. When I moved in, I found an old brass nameplate of hers in the attic, so whenever I go up there, I say hi to her. To this date, though, she's never said hello back. I don't know what I'd do if she did. Probably shit myself.


She will one night when you least expected it.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 1, 2013)

Do you guys ever watch Ghost Adventures on the Travel Channel? There's some freaky stuff in there.


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 1, 2013)

Scotty said:


> She will one night when you least expected it.



Thanks. Thanks for that.


----------



## dmc (Mar 1, 2013)

I believe that something exists...
Weather it's an imprint or and actual non-corporal being..

We lived in Freehold NJ for a while on the site of the Battle of Monmouth..
Stuff went on all the time.. Lights on and off - doors and cabinets opening and closing - some visible stuff too...
freaky stuff..


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 1, 2013)

I operate under the assumption that ghosts don't exist, but am fully prepared to change that opinion should events warrant.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Thanks. Thanks for that.



Just kidding, I don't want a ghostly day for you before I see you ski at Gore, and maybe have see what you think of a great NYC bagels?


----------



## Nick (Mar 1, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Thanks. Thanks for that.



:lol:


----------



## dmc (Mar 1, 2013)

I believe in impressions..

For instance. For a few years after 911 - if I glanced at the NY skyline from the NJ Turnpike - I'd see the twin towers..  For a brief second..
At my friends wedding reception - I caught a brief glimpse of her father who died the month before.  
Stuff like that...

Maybe my brain is just setup to see things because I expect them to be there...


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 1, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Just kidding, I don't want a ghostly day for you before I see you ski at Gore, and maybe have see what you think of a great NYC bagels?




Oh.... Are you offering to transport a real bagel to Gore? Because if that's the case, you just might convince me to go!!! (since I can't cook them ATM...)


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

hippiechick said:


> Oh.... Are you offering to transport a real bagel to Gore? Because if that's the case, you just might convince me to go!!! (since I can't cook them ATM...)



Absolutely, not my uncle's bagel the best one, but a very good NYC bagel for sure.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

dmc said:


> I believe in impressions..
> 
> For instance. For a few years after 911 - if I glanced at the NY skyline from the NJ Turnpike - I'd see the twin towers..  For a brief second..
> At my friends wedding reception - I caught a brief glimpse of her father who died the month before.
> ...



I agree, were all energy were it goes and what happens, I don't know. Watching my grandma go through the whole slow passing away really let me know the brain is powerful at the end, I believe will find out at the end point here. And if I am wrong and god is the way religion says then I Jewish so no hell for me.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Do you guys ever watch Ghost Adventures on the Travel Channel? There's some freaky stuff in there.



Also my grandparents favorite italian restaurant in the Bronx used to be Gino s now it is an IHop its on Allerton Ave. Is haunted, and was on one of those tv specials.


----------



## dmc (Mar 1, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I Jewish so no hell for me.



I've been swaying towards Buddhism..   
I'll be reincarnated...  Hoping to become a well cared for house cat...


----------



## dmc (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mlctvt (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't believe in ghosts either but I've heard some pretty convincing stories. 

I grew up in  a small new england town with lots of old houses. My friend lived in one. I was at his house once and some other kids were coming over after dark. They walked over from down the road. When they arrived they were a little freaked out. They asked if guests were at the house? There wasn't , it was just us and my friends mother were home at the time.  Apparently they saw an elderly women in a nightgown in the upstairs window . They were so sure she was in the house they thought we were kidding them when we told them nobody else was there. That's when my friends mother told us that her aunt had died in that house falling down the stairs right where they saw the women. My friend's mom wasn't too surprized, she said she saw her once too when my friend was born and he was in a crib next to her bed she said her aunt appeared at the end of her bed looking down at the child.   
I said sure you told those kids that story before but she said she was positive that she hadn't.

That house freaked me out after that. The only thing my friend who lived there said he saw was doors and windows closing on their own, That was just the wind....


----------



## buellski (Mar 1, 2013)

A number of years ago, my wife and I were staying in Stowe at an inn that was built in the early 1800's.  I woke up in the middle of the night and thought I saw a man standing at the foot of our bed.  After I woke up completely, I realized there was no one there.  I wrote it off as a dream and went back to sleep.  The next morning at breakfast, without any prompting from me, my wife said, "I had the weirdest dream that there was a man standing at the foot of our bed last night."  :-o


----------



## dmc (Mar 1, 2013)

buellski said:


> A number of years ago, my wife and I were staying in Stowe at an inn that was built in the early 1800's.  I woke up in the middle of the night and thought I saw a man standing at the foot of our bed.  After I woke up completely, I realized there was no one there.  I wrote it off as a dream and went back to sleep.  The next morning at breakfast, without any prompting from me, my wife said, "I had the weirdest dream that there was a man standing at the foot of our bed last night."  :-o



I SWEAR to you that my Aunt and Uncle had the same thing happen in their house they moved into a long time ago..
First night there... Woman at the foot of the bed..  wow...


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 1, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Do you guys ever watch Ghost Adventures on the Travel Channel? There's some freaky stuff in there.



Definitely some strange stuff, I used to always watch it. Especially when they were at some local places,


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## octopus (Mar 1, 2013)

theres a supposedly haunted forest in freetown. after going there 3 times and having very strange stuff happen twice, i'm a believer something supernatural is going on there.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

Not me but my coworker/supervisor had one experience. His friends grandpa had just passed away, and he is staying with his friend one night and wakes up and sees the grandpa over the bed, still cares to talk about it now.


----------



## Edd (Mar 1, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> I operate under the assumption that ghosts don't exist, but am fully prepared to change that opinion should events warrant.



+1.  But I'm expecting to change my opinon approximately never.  I can't watch any of those ghost shows for more than 2 minutes without groaning at the bullshit.

"What was that!  You hear it?  Oh, that's freaky!  Oh my God it's a sound!!! So unexplainable!"


----------



## darent (Mar 1, 2013)

have any of you taken the nantucket ghost walk?


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 2, 2013)

Mystery solved, I knew there was a logical explanation. Our factory is a hodgepodge of buildings that have been added onto over the years, and though it seems like a straight shot the length of the plant, it isn't, there's a jog about a quarter way down. This jog obstructed my view of the light at the end of the plant. I couldn't see the wall in the dark. The night shift employee _did _leave the lights on near the time clock, I just couldn't see it because of the wall. What a dumbass, it did fool me though, maybe being alone in the middle of the night in the huge plant contributed to my foolishness. Now I can go on _not _believing, and working alone late at night...damn.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Mystery solved, I knew there was a logical explanation. Our factory is a hodgepodge of buildings that have been added onto over the years, and though it seems like a straight shot the length of the plant, it isn't, there's a jog about a quarter way down. This jog obstructed my view of the light at the end of the plant. I couldn't see the wall in the dark. The night shift employee _did _leave the lights on near the time clock, I just couldn't see it because of the wall. What a dumbass, it did fool me though, maybe being alone in the middle of the night in the huge plant contributed to my foolishness. Now I can go on _not _believing, and working alone late at night...damn.



That's it? I was expecting to read that you came face to face with 6 ghosts and you fought them off or something!


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 2, 2013)

I believe in ghosts. For years I've been seeing one at our ski house in VT. I'm not the only one who see's him either. Doesn't scare me at all. We think his name is Patrick because there is a tombstone in the basement bearing that name.


----------



## Edd (Mar 2, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> I believe in ghosts. For years I've been seeing one at our ski house in VT. I'm not the only one who see's him either. Doesn't scare me at all. We think his name is Patrick because there is a tombstone in the basement bearing that name.



You post that in a casual manner and my mind has a billion questions such as

What does he look like? Flesh and blood or can you see through him? How is he dressed? Is he even dressed?

Ever try talking to him? Does he talk? If he doesn't and he's in your house have you ever tried swinging at his head with a baseball bat?

Ever tried to take a picture? Ever consulted an "expert"?  The list goes on and on.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 2, 2013)

Edd said:


> You post that in a casual manner and my mind has a billion questions such as
> 
> What does he look like? Flesh and blood or can you see through him? How is he dressed? Is he even dressed?
> 
> ...



He's just a shadow & is only seen in one room of the house. Like I said I'm not the only one who see's him.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 2, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> That's it? I was expecting to read that you came face to face with 6 ghosts and you fought them off or something!



Sorry to disappoint you, maybe I should have made something up. I figured there had to be a logical explanation for what I was experiencing, but it did freak me out a little. Glad I posted however, it's interesting hearing other's stories and takes.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 2, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> I believe in ghosts. For years I've been seeing one at our ski house in VT. I'm not the only one who see's him either. Doesn't scare me at all. We think his name is Patrick because there is a tombstone in the basement bearing that name.



Tombstone in the basement?  

We need a photo of this.  That's creepier than any ghost.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 3, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Tombstone in the basement?
> 
> We need a photo of this.  That's creepier than any ghost.



Yeah it's been in the basement for the 50 years we've owned the house. It's now part of the cement floor we put in about 10 years ago when we did the foundation over. It's still visible. Can't remember off hand what year he passed but the house is over 150 years old. Here's a pic of the house, sorry about the clarity..


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 3, 2013)

Need further explanation.  Was the tombstone laying around that you incorporated into the foundation, or was there an actual grave site in the basement?

Still creepy either way.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 3, 2013)

It was just laying in the basement. It's cracked in 1/2 so that's why we incorporated it into the floor. The kids get a kick out of it.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 3, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> It was just laying in the basement. It's cracked in 1/2 so that's why we incorporated it into the floor. The kids get a kick out of it.



I think we've just read the plot for The Grudge Part 97, or Amityville Horror 18.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 3, 2013)

As a kid I used to watch Casper all the time.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## dmc (Mar 4, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> It was just laying in the basement. It's cracked in 1/2 so that's why we incorporated it into the floor. The kids get a kick out of it.



Creepy..


----------

